# Clean up after wax moth invasion.



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Frames are easier to put into the freezer. If the hive bodies take too much room you can quickly torch it to kill any eggs or even larvae.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

dallyripple said:


> Had a strong hive until two swarms (they were captured). My weakened colony was then invaded by another hive and devastaed by wax moths. I have cleaned up one super, but hive bodies are a mess. They are now spread out and cooking in the sun in my back yard, getting a cleaning by invading bees. After cleaning, I plan to put the hive bodies, frames/foundations, etc. inthe freezer for several days. Any further suggestions for clean up for next years try at bee keeping?


That should do it.


----------

